# Paul's dead! Again?!



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

45 years later and it's resurfaced.

Former Beatle Ringo Starr claims the “real” Paul McCartney 
died in 1966 and was replaced by look-alike.

*Beverly Hills| The former drummer of the Beatles, Ringo Starr, surprised the world 
this morning during an interview in his luxurious Californian residence, when he 
admitted that the 45-year old rumors about the alleged death of Paul McCartney 
in 1966 were actually true. *

In an exclusive interview with the _Hollywood Inquirer_, Mr. Starr explained that the “real” 
Paul McCartney had died in a car crash on November 9 1966, after an argument during 
a Beatles’ recording session. To spare the public from grief, the Beatles replaced him 
with a man named William Shears Campbell, who was the winner of a McCartney look-
alike contest and who happened to have the same kind of jovial personality as Paul.


*“When Paul died, we all panicked!” claims Ringo, obviously very emotional. 
“We didn’t know what to do, and Brian Epstein, our manager, suggested that 
we hire Billy Shears as a temporary solution. It was supposed to last only 
a week or two, but time went by and nobody seemed to notice, so we kept 
playing along. Billy turned out to be a pretty good musician and he was 
able to perform almost better than Paul. The only problem was that he couldn’t 
get along with John, at all.”*

​William Shears Campbell, better known as Billy Shears, does indeed “disappear ” from records 
in 1966 and traces of him can be found after Paul’s alleged death.









_These pictures from 1966 show the great resemblance between 
Paul McCartney on the left, and William Shears Campbell on the 
right, at the time of McCartney’s alleged death._

Mr. Starr alleges that the group did send out a lot of hidden messages through the years 
to prepare the population for the truth. He notably says that the entire _Sgt. Pepper’s 
Lonely Hearts Club Band_ album was awash with Paul-is-dead clues: the Beatles had 
indeed officially formed a “new” band featuring a “fictional” member named Billy Shears, 
which happened to be the actual name of Paul’s replacement.


_*“We felt guilty about the deception” *_added Ringo Starr._* “We wanted to tell 
the world the truth, but we were afraid of the reactions it would provoke. 
We thought the whole planet was going to hate us for all the lies we had 
told, so we kept lying but sending subtle clues to relieve our cousciousness. 
When the first rumors finally began about the whole thing, we felt very 
nervous and started fighting a lot with each other. At some point, it was 
too much for John and he decided to leave the band.”*_

​Ringo Starr claims that he finally decided to tell the truth, because he was afraid that it 
was going to die with him. At age 74, he is the only other surviving member of the famous 
band besides Paul McCartney, and he was afraid the deception would never be revealed.









_
According to Ringo Starr, the cover of the Abbey Road album was a hidden
message to the world, symbolising a funeral procession. John Lennon, dressed 
in white, symbolises the clergyman. Ringo Starr, dressed in black, symbolises 
the undertaker. George Harrison, in denim jeans and shirt, symbolises the 
gravedigger and McCartney, barefoot and out of step with other members of 
the band, symbolises the corpse._

The rumors of Paul’s death began more than 45 years ago, but had always been 
dismissed as nonsense by the band and its entourage. In September 1969, American 
college students published a series of articles in which they claimed that clues to 
McCartney’s death could be found among the lyrics and artwork of the Beatles’ 
recordings. Clue-hunting rapidly proved infectious, and within a few weeks, it had 
become an international phenomenon. Rumours only declined after a contemporary 
interview with McCartney was published in _Life_ magazine in November 1969.

Neither Paul McCartney nor anyone from his entourage have commented Ringo Starr’s 
declaration yet, but the interview has already provoked a lot of reactions around the 
world. Journalists and paparazzis from around the world have surrounded the residence 
of the musician only minutes after the interview was broadcasted and are awaiting for 
the star to comment the allegations.

The British MI5 also announced an investigation to determine if an impostor could have 
indeed posed for 48 years as the Member of the Order of the British Empire, Sir James 
Paul McCartney, during official ceremonies involving Queen Elizabeth II.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Neat trick!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

If it's on the internets it must be true. They don't let just anybody say just anything on the internets.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

My 4 1/2 year old asked me which Beatles were dead. After telling him he exclaimed, 

"Well the good news is that Ringo is still alive!"


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I wonder how they got Linda to go along with the imposter.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> I wonder how they got Linda to go along with the imposter.


No, that angle is cleverly covered: they met in 1967, after the "death of the first one".


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll just leave this here.... http://www.thebeatlesneverexisted.com/botr/index.php

beware


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Interesting how Ringo managed to be interviewed from his "luxurious Californian residence" this morning while he and his band are currently touring in Buenos Aires after having just toured Rio yesterday?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For fans of this sort of "journalism", I highly recommend the film "Bubba Ho-Tep". A genuine classic, it tells the story of Elvis and JFK, consigned to a 3rd-tier Texas nursing home, as they battle Egyptian evil spirits.
[video=youtube;X7Qo74_L3vo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7Qo74_L3vo[/video]


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

wouldn't Yoko have known about it? She'd never have kept quite this long.

other wise, who else is left? it's Ringo's word against Paul's


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

jimsz said:


> Interesting how Ringo managed to be interviewed from his "luxurious Californian residence" this morning while he and his band are currently touring in Buenos Aires after having just toured Rio yesterday?


Never let facts get in the way of a good story .


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

jimsz said:


> Interesting how Ringo managed to be interviewed from his "luxurious Californian residence" this morning while he and his band are currently touring in Buenos Aires after having just toured Rio yesterday?


Just checked this 'fake' report again. Published February 25th, 2015


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Just checked this 'fake' report again. Published February 25th, 2015


Ah, Ringo and his band were on a flight from Sarasota FLA on their way to Sau Paulo Feb. 25-26.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


>


And here I am--out of Likes for the day...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

zontar said:


> And here I am--out of Likes for the day...


I hate that too.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

zontar said:


> And here I am--out of Likes for the day...


And I can't "like" because the iPhone won't let me! But I'd do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! The meme of them walking back is hilarious!


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

On the FAQ page for the site that carried this story (http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/faq/) I found the following.
Clearly they must be reporting the truth.

[h=3]Why are Israelis God’s chosen people?[/h]Israel’s character as the chosen people is unconditional, as it says in Deuteronomy 14:2
[h=2]“For you are a holy people to YHWH your God, and God has chosen you to be his treasured people from all the nations that are on the face of the earth.”[/h]​


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

J
[B said:


> Why are Israelis God’s chosen people?[/B]
> 
> Israel’s character as the chosen people is unconditional, as it says in Deuteronomy 14:2*“For you are a holy people to YHWH your God, and God has chosen you to be his treasured people from all the nations that are on the face of the earth.”*
> ​



actually, that doesn't really explain why at all. that quote is sort of....after the fact. i _could_ tell you why, but i'll spare you the story


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

Written by a man/men. 
Might as well look into a hat and say you're reading golden tablets.


----------

